# smoked pheasant recipe ????



## mike krantz (Oct 4, 2008)

can't sleep tonight. I have a few pheasants in the freezer would love to smoke one. so now I am looking for a good recipe something with a little salty and pepper taste


----------



## big game cook (Oct 4, 2008)

lol. ok i posted it in the roll call but here it is again.

for each 2 birds.

4 shallots 1/4erd
6 med mushrooms sliced
1 tsp basil
2 tsp terragon
8 tb chopped parsley
1 tb brandy
4 tb butter at room temp
salt pepper

put shallots, mushrooms, terragon, parsley, and brandy in the food processor and turn on in short bursts. mince to fine texture, then strain off access liquid.
now add butter and swiftly by the same routine make a paste. set in fridge.

loosten the skin of the defrosted bird. use only your fingers by sliding up under the breast and down around thighs.salt and pepper the bird inside and out lightly. take a butter knife and spread the chilled paste under the skins all over on the flesh. any remaining put into cavities.

place skin back to normal position.
truss the bird. set on back tail facing you.

take a long piece of butcher twine and center it under tail, cross it on top, then loop ends over drumsticks and cross them again to hold legs firmly togather above tail.

now run the strands allong either side of breast towards head, then turn the bird, secure the wings flat against the body with the string, and tie the ends togather at the back.

smoke at normal temps of 225-250 untill internal temps reach 165-170.

if you wish to set a roasting or foil pan under the bird you can take all drippings and put into sauce pan add 1/2 water or chicken broth 1/2 cream on stove top and stirr on med heat to make a great gravy.


hope this helps.


----------



## mike krantz (Oct 4, 2008)

thanks much it sounds good


----------



## mossymo (Oct 4, 2008)

Appetizers and/or Kabbobs

Marinate thumb size chunks of pheasant in your favorite marinade. Wraps chunks in bacon and put on toothpick or skewer with green peppers, red onion, venison cuts, red tomatoes, etc... 
If you want additional pepper taste; shake a little pepper over to your discretion. 
Put in smoker or grill @ 325Âº and cook till bacon is done to your satisfaction (as long as you do not prefer bacon raw).
My personal favorite for this is McCormicks Teriyaki marinade.


----------



## curious aardvark (Oct 4, 2008)

we generally cook pheasant wrapped in streaky bacon - during the season pheasants are dirt cheap round here (lot of pheasant shoots - yes people pay to just to shoot them and don't eat them) there'sa local farm with a shoot who also buys in pheaants from other shoots. They come oven ready for £5 a brace. We ate a lot last year :-) 

Like your recipe though bgc. Looks good. I'll have to try that when I get some more smoke sorted.

ps. what's a uds ? and what's with all the kit in your picture bgc ?


----------



## capt (Oct 4, 2008)

I usually clean the bird whole, grill the breasts and keep the legs/thighs and put in the slow cooker for pot-pies and stews.  I am assuming you shot these ditch parrots over that beautiful Wiem?  Good lookin' dog!


----------



## mike krantz (Oct 4, 2008)

Yes sir I did shes a great dog good in the field and good in the house.  my wife always cooks them in the slow cooker with cream of mushroom soup.  I love the breast cut about a 1/4 in - 1/2 in thick breaded in shore lunch and fried.  Then parboil what is left pull the meat off the bones and make pheasant dumplings mmmm mmmm good


----------



## big game cook (Oct 4, 2008)

a UDS. like texas hunter said. Ugly Drum Smoker made from a 55 gal barrell. lol. mines a hopped up version.


its deer season here. so thats just a pic for the season. thats my slices gringers meat tubs ect..


----------

